# Scary Terry ASD's without ISD chip



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Im sure its been mentioned on here but I just needed to ask...is there a New Scary Terry servo driver board that can use an ISD chip (like the old 2500 series)...or do i have to use one of my chipPlayer boards to plug into the input of the driver to get the same effect out of the new ones?? I just dont get why they would change a perfect product like that....

Thanks

John


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The 2500 series chips were discontinued by Winbond a while back, although they can be found here and there. The Cow boards (ST100 and ST200) can use a CD or MP3 player as the sound source - you don't have to use your ISD 25XX player boards or any chip as the sound source. If you have a number of those 2500 chips, you can easily build player boards for them by following Scary Terry's instructions here:

http://www.scary-terry.com/dsr/dsr.htm


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you asking if there's a new version of the board using the newer 1700 series chips? If so, yes: http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm
If you have some 2500 series chips then we need to make a deal! I have 3 new boards for those chips but no 2500 series chips of my own, but to be honest just using an MP3 or CD player works well it's just less "stuff" when you use a chip. Remember to jump pins 13 and 15 I think it is, if you do use an older board with an external sound source and you have no chip installed.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Those don't seem to drive a servo.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

bradbaum said:


> Those don't seem to drive a servo.


Ooops, you're correct! The ST100 board must have been the last model to use the ISD chip option.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I stand corrected! It doesn't drive a servo anymore strictly and record and player board now. Driving servos is left up to the ST-200 they sell, but no chip option on that board. Seems kind of counter productive to sell a board that records onto chips but to not produce a board that allows their usage for audio while driving servos!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

It looks to me like you can still buy the recorder/player board, and hook that up to the _audio in_ port of an ST board to drive the servos.


----------

